# Got me some grouse today!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Went 2 for 3.


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

The grouse hunt isn't opened yet. I hope those are tame.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you sure? Im pretty sure it opened today.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

nope!! opens up Monday, sept. 1st! Gotta check the regs. before ya go out bro!!


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

Poacher


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No, im pretty sure that it opened today.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/calendar/


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Idaho is awesome like that huh?
http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/docs/rules/uplandBird.pdf


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

See, I told ya.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Out of state hunting is great...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Its not out of state for me anymore. I live here now, on 40 acres. My nearesr neighbor is over a mile away. I have Huns running around in my yard!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

You're still a poacher


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pheas what are you doing over here, trader!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Came to see my ole non-friend fixer blade. Have you seen any herds of bears yet? How does Mrs. Idagoob like Idaho?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words about my harvest, assholes! -O,-


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh shlt sorry buddy nice chickens you kilt there. Has the farmer down the road noticed he's missing some laying hens yet. Lol


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

You gotta check the regs you dummy! Geez fixed has become dumb lately!


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

Good one idagoob.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Grouse season in Idaho opened yesterday.


----------

